# [RISOLTO]firefox:come vedere i video di striscia la notizia?

## fbcyborg

Tempo fa riuscivo a vedere i video che stanno sul sito di striscia la notizia, usando mediaplayer connectivity, ma ora su qualsiasi video io clicchi mi si pianta firefox e sono costretto a killarlo.

Qualcuno riesce a vederli?

Al momento ho la versione 2.0.0.18.

EDIT:Non riesco a vedere i video di Striscia nemmeno con mozilla-firefox-3.0.4-r2 compilato su i686 + mediaplayer connectivity.

C'è qualcuno che ci riesce?   :Confused: 

Quando parte mplayer esce una finestra con il seguente errore: "No stream found to handle url http://www.striscialanotizia.mediaset.it/video/%27%20+%20src%20+%20%27 "

----------

## fbcyborg

In pratica non riesco a vedere alcun video in streaming.

Possibile che non ci sia un modo per risolvere e/o per verificare che tutto sia a posto sul mio sistema?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho provato kaffeine-mozilla-plugin. I video di striscia si vedono però non appena parte il video, firefox, va in crash.

C'è qualche altra soluzione?

----------

## fabiolino

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Tempo fa riuscivo a vedere i video che stanno sul sito di striscia la notizia, usando mediaplayer connectivity, ma ora su qualsiasi video io clicchi mi si pianta firefox e sono costretto a killarlo.
> 
> Qualcuno riesce a vederli?
> 
> Al momento ho la versione 2.0.0.18.
> ...

 

Io riesco a vederli utilizzando la versione www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin 3.0.5

----------

## publiosulpicio

Io mi sono trovato bene con gecko-mediaplayer, e tra l'altro i video di striscia la notizia funzionano.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *publiosulpicio wrote:*   

> Io mi sono trovato bene con gecko-mediaplayer, e tra l'altro i video di striscia la notizia funzionano.

 

OLEEEE!!!!

Finalmente, grazie infinite publiosulpicio!!!

Ora posso di nuovo vedere i video in streaming!!! Era proprio questo quello che cercavo!

MediaplayerConnectivity mica funzionava più!!!

Grazie davvero!

----------

## bandreabis

Per chi ha KDE, gecko-mediaplayer quanti gnomi tira dentro?

----------

## fbcyborg

Io ho KDE, e mi sono fatto la tua stessa domanda prima di emergere.

Ho provato e mi ha tirato giù solo un pacchetto in più!

Ho smascherato solo i seguenti pacchetti:

```
net-www/gecko-mediaplayer

media-video/gnome-mplayer
```

----------

## Onip

Link

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho provato la versione 0.9.4, solo che ho notato che non funziona proprio benissimo.

Il video non parte subito, al contrario della versione 0.6.3.

----------

## bandreabis

Stasera provo la 0.6.3.

Ho un -->filmato<-- che non riesco ad aprire (uno dei pochi a dir la verità)

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì, ma quel filmato mi sa che non è proprio disponibile.. E' errato il link (quello dove dice "clicca quì per vedere il filmato").

Non mi spiego una cosa. Mentre sul mio amd64 sono riuscito ad installare gecko-mediaplayer installando solo due pacchetti (sto usando firefox3), quì sul portatile (i686) mi vuole fare il downgrade di Firefox. Perchè?   :Shocked: 

```
[ebuild  N    ] net-www/gecko-mediaplayer-0.6.3  0 kB

[ebuild     UD]  www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.19 [3.0.6] USE="ipv6 xprint%* -bindist -debug% -filepicker% -gnome -iceweasel -java -mozdevelop -moznopango% -restrict-javascript -xforms% -xinerama% (-custom-optimization%) (-dbus%*) (-startup-notification%*) (-xulrunner%*)" LINGUAS="-af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW (-bn%) (-bn_IN%) (-cy%) (-eo%) (-et%) (-gl%) (-hi%) (-hi_IN%) (-id%) (-is%) (-kn%) (-lv%) (-mr%) (-oc%) (-si%) (-sq%) (-sr%) (-te%) (-th%)" 39,386 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.58  7 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.2  USE="-debug -dga -dmx -xinerama" 98 kB

```

Eppure l'ebuild è lo stesso!

----------

## bandreabis

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Sì, ma quel filmato mi sa che non è proprio disponibile.. E' errato il link (quello dove dice "clicca quì per vedere il filmato").

 

Non so se hai la possibilità di aprirlo con windows e ie. Prova e vedi.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, se ci riesco lo provo stasera e ti faccio sapere.

Comunque la cosa assurda è che quì su i686 non riesco a mettere sto benedetto gecko-mediaplayer.

Se volessi mettere la versione 0.6.3, ho il problema di prima del downgrade di firefox.

Se provo ad emergere la 0.9.4 mi fallisce l'emerge:

```
gzip: stdin: not in gzip format

tar: Child returned status 1

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

 *

 * ERROR: net-www/gecko-mediaplayer-0.9.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 1270:  Called gnome2_src_unpack

 *             environment, line 1073:  Called unpack 'gecko-mediaplayer-0.9.4.tar.gz'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  372:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                                      tar zoxf "${srcdir}${x}" ${tar_opts} || die "$myfail"

 *  The die message:

 *   failure unpacking gecko-mediaplayer-0.9.4.tar.gz

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

Poi un'altra cosa che non capisco è per quale motivo anche gnome-mplayer da problemi:

```
gzip: stdin: not in gzip format

tar: Child returned status 1

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

 *

 * ERROR: media-video/gnome-mplayer-0.9.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line  666:  Called gnome2_src_unpack

 *             environment, line  615:  Called unpack 'gnome-mplayer-0.9.4.tar.gz'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  372:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                                      tar zoxf "${srcdir}${x}" ${tar_opts} || die "$myfail"

 *  The die message:

 *   failure unpacking gnome-mplayer-0.9.4.tar.gz

```

Sempre lo stesso problema.  :Sad: 

EDIT: ho provato a vedere quel video da winzozz da firefox e non va. Con IE, funziona. Però ho notato che per far andare quel video, è necessario ActiveX! Forse è questo il problema.

----------

## bandreabis

Ho sostituito mplayerplug-in con gecko-mediaplayer.

Ora vediamo.

In ogni caso nemmeno ora posso vedere il filmato sull'amianto, mentre il sito di striscia lo vedo bene con mplayerplug-in e scattosissimo con gecko-mediaplayer.

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> EDIT: ho provato a vedere quel video da winzozz da firefox e non va. Con IE, funziona. Però ho notato che per far andare quel video, è necessario ActiveX! Forse è questo il problema.

 

Che idioti però, perchè fare le cose difficili?

Grazie.

Io però non ho avuto problemi negli emerge.

----------

## fbcyborg

A me non scatta con la versione 0.6.3!

Sono riuscito ad installare gecko-mediaplayer sull'i686 solamente applicando questa patch all'ebuild in portage di gecko-mediaplayer:

```
--- /usr/portage/net-www/gecko-mediaplayer/gecko-mediaplayer-0.6.3.ebuild   2008-07-30 20:13:39.000000000 +0200

+++ gecko-mediaplayer-0.6.3.ebuild  2009-02-09 22:38:58.000000000 +0100

@@ -18,7 +18,6 @@

 RDEPEND="dev-libs/dbus-glib

    >=media-video/gnome-mplayer-0.6.2

    || ( =net-libs/xulrunner-1.8*

-       =www-client/mozilla-firefox-2*

        =www-client/seamonkey-1*

        www-client/epiphany )"

 DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

```

Levando la riga di firefox non ci sono problemi.

Perché mi vuole fare il downgrade alla versione 2.0.18 di firefox, ma su amd64 no?

----------

## oRDeX

ma gli ebuild sull'i686 e sull'amd64 sono identici? (prima della patch ovviamente  :Razz: )

Dallo snippet mi pare di capire che quella dipendenza non sia relativa a nessuna arch, ma sia una dipendenza generale. Quindi dovrebbe farlo con entrambe   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì, sono identici! E' per questo che non capisco questa cosa! Sto uscendo pazzo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> >=media-video/gnome-mplayer-0.6.2
> 
> ...

 lo si può tradurre come:

```
se la versione di gnome-mplayer è minore di 0.6.3 allora usa xulrunner 1.8 e firefox 2.x come dipendenza
```

congratulazioni al devel per l'eccellente scelta (personalmente resto dell'opinione che è meglio <0.6.3 && ... perchè come è stato fatto un eventuale 0.6.2-r1 verrebbe escluso e darebbe errore, oltre ad essere certamente meno chiaro).  :Twisted Evil: 

Con ogni probabilità su am64 hai smascherato (o è stabile) gnome-mplayer e su x86 no.

----------

## fbcyborg

Io invece l'avevo interpretata, sbagliando, così: come dipendenza vuole o una versione di gnome-mplayer >= alla 0.6.2 (e infatti sull'x86 ho la 0.6.3 come sull'amd64) oppure mozilla-firefox-2* ecc..

Comunque, forse ho un po' di casino sull'amd64 che mi ha evitato tutti sti problemi.

Infatti: 

```
[I] net-libs/xulrunner

     Available versions:

        (1.8)   1.8.1.19

        (1.9)   1.9.0.5 ~1.9.0.6 (~)1.9.0.6-r1

     Installed versions:  1.8.1.19(1.8)

                          1.9.0.6-r1(1.9)

[I] net-libs/xulrunner-bin

     Available versions:  1.8.1.19!s

     Installed versions:  1.8.1.19!s
```

Mentre sul portatile i686 ho solo 

```
[I] net-libs/xulrunner

     Available versions:

        (1.8)   1.8.1.19

        (1.9)   1.9.0.5 (~)1.9.0.6 (~)1.9.0.6-r1

     Installed versions:  1.9.0.6-r1
```

Ora non so se è questo il problema, visto che sul fisso ho anche la versione 1.8. Alle brutte la installo anche sul portatile.

EDIT: niente da fare. Anche installando xulrunner-bin-1.8.1.19 continua a volermi fare il downgrade di firefox. O_O

----------

